# Briggs&Stratton Engine Oil Specs.



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*Model 406577 Type 0139 L1 Code 040825 YG. can 10w 30 synthetic be used?tThe ambient temperature would be about 85 degrees on average. Also where can i find all oil specs for all Briggs And Stratton engines?*


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the Briggs oil specs.Hope this helps.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/us/en/support/faqs/engine-oil-recommendations


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I use 10w-30 Synthetic in all my 4-stroke sm engines.


----------

